# Cats in the rain



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Went out on the Red yeasterday, it was a nice day until we launched the boat and a down pour started. We stayed out and managed to catch a few.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

sounds about right, cats usually bite real good before, during, or after a good rain. especially if its been kinda hot.


----------

